# Trainer recommendation in Northern VA?



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

I've heard very good things about a couple of trainers in Maryland and another farther west in Virginia, all very good with German Shepherds and working breeds, but each is an hour or more away without traffic. 

I'm hoping to find someone closer, at least for the puppy and basic obedience classes. I don't want to do the pet store places.

Any recommendations would be really helpful, thanks!


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

I should add, the places I prefer with puppy sessions are mostly solo, so just me/family, trainer and puppy. Maybe one or two other dogs every now and then, not group puppy classes. 

Group obedience classes are cool though.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m sending you a PM with information about a very good trainer in VA who doesn’t use aversive tools. He titles dogs and has several GSDs.


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m sending you a PM with information about a very good trainer in VA who doesn’t use aversive tools. He titles dogs and has several GSDs.


Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know you don't want to drive thru the traffic but you really can't go wrong with Karen Decker in the Baltimore area.








PUPS Dog Obedience Training


PUPS Dog Obedience Training၊ Columbia, Maryland .နှစ်သက်သူ ၂,၀၇၃ ဦး · ၈ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၂၃၅ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . P.U.P.S Dog Obedience Training has been providing dog obedience...




www.facebook.com


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I know you don't want to drive thru the traffic but you really can't go wrong with Karen Decker in the Baltimore area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, she is one of the trainers in Maryland I've heard great things about! I'm hoping to find something closer to home just because I want to spend more time with our dog rather than in the car one weekend day per week, (and you know we hate crossing the legion bridge!) but will do it if there's nothing closer. 

There seem to be great trainers at least an hour or more east, west, north, and south of me but not here!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I regularly drive 3 hours one way to training so while I feel your pain, nothing replaces quality training. A couple of weeks ago, I spent 12 hours on the road to work with a trainer in a different state and will do it again in a couple of weeks. So if you don't find anything, contact Karen. I never felt overwhelmed by the traffic in her area and I hate anything to do with driving in the city.


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I regularly drive 3 hours one way to training so while I feel your pain, nothing replaces quality training. A couple of weeks ago, I spent 12 hours on the road to work with a trainer in a different state and will do it again in a couple of weeks. So if you don't find anything, contact Karen. I never felt overwhelmed by the traffic in her area and I hate anything to do with driving in the city.


Agree, the quality of training is most important. Not 12 hours, but I drive a distance for my current dog's nosework sessions, so I do get it. I don't care for their obedience work so much though so won't go there with the new pup, those classes seem way to chaotic. 

Was just hoping for puppy and basic obedience there might be something good closer to home. Alas, if I don't find anything I will keep Karen in mind and the trainer that LuvShepherds suggested. 

Thank you!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You will find someone. Go to your local dog club and see who they recommend. It should not be hard to find someone good for basic obedience. For sport or more complex skills, sometimes driving is the only option.


----------



## LuigiE (May 15, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m sending you a PM with information about a very good trainer in VA who doesn’t use aversive tools. He titles dogs and has several GSDs.


I am also interested in that trainer you mentioned if you are also willing to share their info. Thanks!


----------

